# Dessert in balloon



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

So my chef decided to pull a crazy idea out again for new years. He wants me to put some sort of dessert in a balloon and blow it up; then present it to the guest with a pin. I think it sound like a very fun idea and people will get a kick out of it. It's a fine dining restaurant, so I don't want to put anything tacky in there. I'm thinking of doing nice candies. He suggested a chocolate mousse terrine slices but I don't even want to think about the mess. However, I'm thinking something frozen MIGHT work. 

Blowing up all those balloons..... yikes. At first I thought he was talking about blown sugar... 

Any thoughts? Gratzi


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Placing balloons full of chocolate mousse in front of the diners in a fine dining restaurant and instructing them to pop the balloons with a pin would definitely be good for a laugh. Probably not from many of the diners though (although, if I were one of the diners and fell for it, I'd probably laugh). I think you're more on the right track with candies if the chef is determined to do this. Just cross your fingers that there are no whiners in the room if a piece of balloon smacks them in the face or sends a piece of the dessert into their lap. Some people have a good sense of humor, some don't.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I think the balloon popping sound will bother a lot of people who are sitting nearby, especially if you hear it go off once every few minutes. I do have to admit to being curious as to how you can cram a slice of chocolate terrine into an inflated balloon.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Several people popping balloons in the right timing might sound like a drive by shooting or armed robbery taking place.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I would do some nice truffles.
Work the end of the balloon over a proper sized piece of pvc tubing, inflate, pinch the balloon, drop your truffles in the tube, then cover the end of the tube and remove your pinch, the truffles should fall in.
Tie off and you're good.

(of course, I say all of this without ever having tried it).
:roll:


----------



## chefdrizzle (Dec 23, 2007)

well ive never put any food in a balloon or anything, ive only seen it done once on tv someone made a frozen beet egg from what it seemed like... 

but anyways, id think if you were in a fine dining atmosphere, something good to fill the balloons up is some kind of aroma as well... i mean you have the perfect ability to seal aroma along with the candy or whatever u decide to put in there.. imagine popping the balloon and instead of smelling what would be rubber smack you in the face, how about a nice cinnamon smell or something of that nature..


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Well, I was planning on arguing against it and going for a chocolate shell to crack over a pastry instead, but the balloons have been ordered and these replies have given me some confidence. A few little candies (choc covered macadamias, stuff in a wrapper, etc) and some way to put the aroma of vanilla in it would be fun. Maybe microwaving a piece of vanilla bean a bit and then throwing it in there immediately would work; I know it would with a cinnamon stick. 

What other candies should I put in there? Would marshmallows work? I wish I had more time.. might have to go in on my day off. It's all part of being on slavery! :bounce:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so are you going to blow up the balloons.. like with your breath? i dont really think thats very appetizing. there is always a lil bit of spit in the balloons.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:smoking:
The noise, the flying rubber, the smell of the balloon, I am not feeling this idea. 
But I just had surgery so all of those festive things have me pressing the morphine button!

I would rather keep it all edible, like a sugar ball that can be cracked....

How many servings are you working on?:smoking:

Ohh, what about the half circle of blown sugar with vanilla/cinnamon/lavender smoke floating under???


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ummm, I remember these teddy bears inside the ballon, how'd they do that?

oy, still all that noise....

let us know what you're doing and how it went.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Yea I can foresee a lot of problems with this, but the balloons will be blown up with a pump, and as far as the rubber flying everywhere, I'm just relying on the clientele who go for new year's tasting menus pretty late are out for a good time anyway, and hopefully won't be a problem for them. We get a LOT of older/fragile people but they always dine at around 5pm. 

About 40 covers. It's been going up, especially since we are advertising a cabaret show every half hour. My guess is that it's at 58 now. 


BTW I don't know what I'm putting in the balloons yet. I'm also toying with the idea that it comes at the end of everyone's meal, or just at midnight, but that would *** out those that dined earlier.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

It seems like I saw a dessert encased in a Carmel or gelatin type balloon on this forum a few months ago. Have you looked through the photo gallery?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A chocolate Truffle


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i think we are all very curious to hear what happened and how you pulled this off!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, we didn't do a balloon dessert. If I had more time and if my cook was there, I think I would have encased the marquise in a chocolate shell.

The balloon pop wouldn't have worked; there were too many people, there was a cabaret show every 20 minutes, and a very limited staff. 

Anyway, I'll keep it in mind for something else.. I definitely want to put candies in it, like wrapped taffy and marshmallows. 

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## chefallen (Jan 4, 2009)

That sounds a lot like the pillow technique they do at Aleana.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What is this "Pillow Technique"? 

Harupa, I think the balloon would be great for an outdoor youth party- imagine a sweet 16 and the birthday girl gets car keys and dessert!:lol:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

The "Pillow Technique" simply involves a "pillow" that is filled with the aroma of something, upon which the dish rests upon. Over time the dish forces some of the air out of the pillow and fills the area with the scent that was put into it.


----------



## raziel (Jan 10, 2009)

I would love to see picture of that dessert, before and after a guest pops it


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

I agree about not using human breath but I'd also worry about the percussion from the bursting ballon flinging food on to others at the table, whether it was what was in the balloon or nearby on the table - the dry cleaning bills or garment damage might be an issue.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The other night while watching TV there was a guy who put himself into a giant balloon. Perhaps your boss would like to put himself into one, get pushed into dining room and say happy birthday to the guest??:lol:


----------



## chefdrizzle (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah ive heard of the pillow technique before.. i think its a cool idea, i just wonder how hard it would be to cut your steak or whatever on a plate thats on a pillow... 

it would make me think im trying to eat dinner on a waterbed all wavin around lol...


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Interesting. Could do like a croquembouche of individual balloons with profiteroles inside stacked up and all.

But do they have to be actual balloons, or maybe a mock up like a piinata? a lot less noisy.

A third option could be a steamed pudding inside something resembling a clay dome like the chinese dish "beggars chicken"


----------

